# Help: Cartier Tank Francaise or Ballon Bleu?



## swissmiss123

Hi everyone!

I'm shopping for my first Cartier watch and I was hoping you could help me decide between the Tank Francaise and the Ballon Bleu.

I have been wanting the Tank for several years, but when I went to the store to go purchase it, I ended up trying on the Ballon Bleu and loving it. I know that the Tank is the ultimate classic, but the Ballon Bleu has been around since (I believe) 2007 and doesn't look like it's going anywhere. I couldn't resist trying it on after seeing it on that show The Good Wife and on Kate Middleton. 

I was hoping that I could get some opinions and perhaps some reasons why you would choose one over the other. I am in my mid 20s and my personal style is very feminine and girly. I am very petite with small wrists. 

I would especially like to hear from those of you who either have both or have tried on both and I'd like to know which one you tend to reach for more when you get dressed in the morning. Have any of you gotten the Tank, but wish you had gotten the BB, or vice versa?

The SA at Tourneau told me that there will be a price increase happening in the U.S. over the next few weeks, but she was unable to say exactly when. I would therefore like to make this decision quite quickly. Thanks for your help!


----------



## jamuslab

Just going with how it looks on you (visually) I'll go with the tank!


----------



## Raymond9010

To me the round case profile of the Ballon Bleu is more feminine than the square tank. by looking at the photos i think the Ballon Bleu looks better on you.


----------



## rationaltime

Hello, and welcome to watchuseek.

I think you should choose the one that appeals to you more strongly.
One thing I have done is put watch photos as the background on my
monitor. After a while my opinion tends to reach a final value that
helps me decide. I wouldn't rush the decision. You might ask the
sales associate if they will hold both at today's price while you make
up your mind.

Both watches look good on you. Since you asked, in my opinion the
tank has a more balanced classic look.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Watches4CC

I am not a fan of the Tanks, and I personally like the Ballon Bleus. That being said, from the pictures of both of them on you, I honestly have to say that the Tank looks better on your wrist. The slim angles of it seem to flow better on your wrist and it does look more elegant than the round Ballon Bleu. Just my opinion, of course, and enjoy whichever you choose, they are both classic watches.


----------



## antie7

I have a strong preference for round watch faces, but I have to say that the Tank "hugs" your wrist better and is therefore a better look/fit for you.


----------



## SurfingOnARocket

You can't go wrong with either choice. They're both fantastic. I had the same debate a couple of months ago and ended up going with the Francaise. It's just such a classic and appropriate in every occasion.

Here's something I do to help make decisions like this. If the Francaise arrived in the mail tomorrow, would you be disappointed that it wasn't the Ballon Bleu? Either way you have your answer.

Good luck! Fun problems to have


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

It's up to you but I think the tank looks amazing on you and traditionally I always go for the Ballon bleu


----------

